# Were to get Handibond CA glue lg. container



## jssmith3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, I only use the handibond med.CA glue for my finishes and I am trying to locate a large container(like 16 oz. bottle). I bought some about a year ago and cannot remember were or from who.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Janet


----------



## Dario (Apr 4, 2006)

Janet,

Check Monty  http://woodenwonderstx.com


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2006)

Mannie, has EZ-Bond. I think it was Gordon (oldpenman) that had Handibond.


----------



## esheffield (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a site I have bookmarked. Never bought any here myself yet as I don't use a lot of CA (I usually use poly for gluing tubes and Enduro for finishing). Maybe some of the others can comment on them - I think I got the link on here somewhere anyway.

http://www.hinkleymall.com/handibond-home.html


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2006)

The Hinkley mall lonk above should get you to the Handibond glue you need. I havn't noticed Gordon around for a while lately. that doesn't mean he is not, that could mean that the fish are biting.
Any particular reason that you use only Handibond?
always looking to ad to the clutter of usless information I have in my head.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2006)

When I clicked the link all I see is EZ-Bond.


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Daniel, I tried some that was USA and also the stuff from woodcraft and didn't like how it turned out.  I started using the handibond medium CA and have had good luck ever since.  I am willing to try the E-Z Bond if that is what others are using with good results.  What is the CA glue others are using for their CA/BLO finish?





> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />The Hinkley mall lonk above should get you to the Handibond glue you need. I havn't noticed Gordon around for a while lately. that doesn't mean he is not, that could mean that the fish are biting.
> Any particular reason that you use only Handibond?
> always looking to ad to the clutter of usless information I have in my head.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2006)

Nearly forgot, well ok i did forget, Gordon switched to selling E-Z Bond as well. I'm not sure if he still sells handibond or not. for some reason I was thinking he has two sites one for each brand. but then that could be what I get for trying to think again.
I don't know of any other places that sell handibond either.


----------



## esheffield (Apr 6, 2006)

Oops! Sorry about that - it was in my bookmarks as Handibond so I just copied it over. Didn't realize that it was no longer Handibond.


----------

